# A look inside the Curado 200E



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I apologize for the delay but here it is finally-

I will go over how to disassemble as well as cover the points about the internal workings of the reel. I used a Curado 200E5 for this as this is all I currently have access to.

Removing the handle is basic and I am not going to cover that. It seems to be pretty self explanatory. The same with the drag star, drag star nut (square nut) and pressure washers.

Removal of the side plate is a little different than before. There are 3 Phillips head screws on the outside of the reel. The one that is highlighted in red and yellow is longer than the other two. This one needs to go back into the same position upon reassembly.










There is one more long screw on the opposite side. You will need to open the side plate to gain access to this screw. It is similar to the old Chronarch 100A reels.



















Once you remove all the screws the handle side-side plate can be removed. You will see this little compact package:










After removing the gears and clutch plate you can see there is no excessive plastic as the rumor stated early in the release of this reel. The clutch cam and idle gears are plastic as were all previous Curado models. The clutch pawl is the same as the one used in the Core 100Mg. Finally some common parts!










The gear set is brass and the drag plate is made out of Aluminum for additional weight savings.

Main gear, drag plate and drag washer:









Pinion gear:









The side plates are Graphite as advertised. Notice the webbing material added around the anti reverse bearing area. We added this to add strength during heavy loads when cranking.










The Magnumlite spool is anodized throughout. The inside edge and inside of the spool are gold. The center and VBS side are silver. Note we changed back to the brass pins for the VBS weights along with the reduced VBS hub.










Reduced mass VBS hub and brass pins:









Well thats pretty much it! If there is anything else that you would like to know just ask and I'll get some other pictures and describe what I can.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Great post! Thanks for that. A new E7 is one of the items on my list!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought one two weeks ago and I love it.good price, has a good feel when casting and reeling.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

i just got my e7 and love it . looking for the perfect rod to put it on


----------

